# For One Night Only: Howowitz Comeback Concert at Carnegie Hall



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)

This is a BBC Radio 4 documentary from January 2005. Paul Gambaccini goes to New York and meets people who remember the famous concert from May 1965, when Horowitz reurned to Carnegie Hall after an absence of 12 years.


----------

